# Zita West at Belfast Information Day



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Zita West, Midwife and Fertility Expert (High profile clients, who she has helped during pregnancy, include Kate Winslet, Stella McCartney and Jemma Kidd)*
The day also includes: 
20 exhibitors including 6 clinics, therapists and related charities
Topics include:- NHS treatment and funding, treatment options, fertility counselling, camera technology, male infertility, donor treatment options and local adoption.

*There will be no press, no photos and your booking details, once issued to I N UK, will be kept confidential!. The venue is private and set in a relaxing, comfortable environment. To book, today via debit card, please log onto www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and follow the links to the N. Ireland Information Day. Cost £10.00 each and includes lunch!*


----------

